# Didnt know I couldnt eat Salami, will baby be ok?



## SecretHaven

I am 21 weeks along, I have had subway maybe 3 times since I got pregnant. I always get a salami sandwhich. But I didnt know I shouldnt be eating it. So now I am worried, will my baby be ok?

What meats are included on the list of no nos?


----------



## jessica716

Apparently any deli meats are off limits... I had salami on new years eve for the first time... everything in moderation i say! Remember years ago there wasnt any of this can and can't eat list and we've all turned out fine!!


----------



## lilly77

Salami is fine, I've had some, and i've had during my last pg and DS is totally fine. Deli meats on the forbidden list is taking it a bit far in my opinion.. I would just use common sense - if the meat looks/smells bad, don't eat it


----------



## tabitha561

Did you get it toasted? As long as its cooked it should be fine I agree though we are so worried about what we eat its prob more harmful then what were putting in our mouths. Listeria is so rare by the CDC only 2500 cases in the USA. I agree everything in moderation.


----------



## Nashysgirlxxx

I haven't stopped eating it, and I indulged in a little smoked salmon at christmas too as it was lovely and fresh :) xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I had salami through 2 pregnancies I didnt know you where not allowed it?? I always have it on pizza. I remember someone asking here before about it to and it was ok. Long as its not rancid or something your ok.


----------



## spring_baby

well I was unaware of this though the list I was given was much more basic than on some of the baby sites, I was just told to make sure cheese etc was pasturized etc and to avoid nuts if there is a history of nut allergy in yr family etc but then having a wheat & dairy allergy(though I can have small amounts of dairy every now and then I have more of a problem with cows milk than anything else, really missing the goats milk and cheese but its mainly unpasturized so cant risk it) rather limits what I can have anyway :)


----------



## spring_baby

Nashysgirlxxx said:



> I haven't stopped eating it, and I indulged in a little smoked salmon at christmas too as it was lovely and fresh :) xx

I have been eating smoked salmon (its pasturized so dont know the problem) I also have shop nought sushi as the fish isnt raw in the common way its been frozen then defrosted before made up, also pasturized) I did check the sushi bit out with my mw though xx


----------



## ChristinaRN

Eating salami a few times isn't a huge deal....it's the massive consumption of deli meats that have a high nitrate concentration that is the concern. Also when you eat deli meat you are more at risk of getting food borne illnesses (Listeria I think) and that is what can be harmful to the baby. If you haven't got food poisoning yet you probably won't (from past consumptions). Some of the recommendations go overboard sometimes....so it's really up to you what risks you are willing to take and not take. You have a higher chance of getting in a car accident and hurting bubs than from eating deli meat....but that's a decision for each person. Don't stress over past consumption....:coffee:


----------



## Itsychik

My understanding was that it's pre-packaged deli meats you should avoid, because Listeria can grow between the plastic and the meat (my MW told me the same thing about pre-packaged frozen fish, etc). And generally fresh things from deli places (I would include Subway in this) should be okay...

Although I eat whatever I want (Salami included, not cooked) and LO is fine. As someone else mentioned, a few years ago these restrictions didn't exist at all and we all turned out alright :) Don't stress too much!


----------



## aileymouse

I ate salami all the way through with my daughter, it wasn't a no no then.

I'm still eating it now, and prawns and smoked salmon. as long as it's not off it's fine. when was the last time you heard of someone getting listeria from salami or any other deli meats??? It's all gone mad I tell thee!!


----------



## Dragonfly

throwing it up in the night isnt good turned me off garlic salami for life.


----------



## rwllgoodchild

So long as its warm youre fine with any deli meat - i have the odd spicy italian from subway but just make sure its either microwaved or toasted depending on my mood xx


----------



## Kellyx

I've had salami on my subway about 4 times!


----------



## Mother of 4

I too have eaten it on my Subway sandwiches and I've never had a problem :)


----------



## XJessicaX

I eat smoked salmon and salami..the occasional runny (ish) egg and I eat nuts and small amounts of pate on the odd occasion. We live in a civilised country where products are put through rigorous screening. I know that there may be a teenie weenie chance of contracting some bacterial illness but I have never before been ill from eating anything ever! Cutting diets back with ridiculous new rules I think is actually increasing childhood allergies and problems.


----------



## SecretHaven

ok I feel a little better that its not that huge of a deal. I was feeling pretty bad about it. I have never once in my life gotten food poisoning, so hopefully that helps. Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Plunky

hey girly, well if you look up listeria, the way to avoid it is to heat the meat to steaming. so i get them (at subway) to microwave the meat for 30 sec. the high heat kills the listeria. 
the bummer is i found out that listeria can live on soft ice cream too. bummer. i still ate a few blizzards though. The only thing I've heard of that is severely dangerous is buying a hotdog from a restaurant because the hotdog is kept warm for hours but not hot. I've heard of major major complications with baby from multiple sources from eating restaurant hotdogs. lifelong brain failure etc. 

i still eat hotdogs occasionally out of the package at home and make sure it's super hot.


----------



## LHill2010

Don't worry about it. The other day I ate white tuna which apparently you really can't have much of. Just keep things in moderation and you'll be fine!


----------



## mumoffive

Listeria is *very *rare. It only affects 1:25000 preganncies seemingly. Toxoplasmosis, which is also quite rare affects 1:500 pregnancies. Both are fairly serious conditions but not to you especially but to your unborn baby. I think thats why they are put at the top of the list of things not to eat. They give off flu symptoms 2wks after consumption..its very mild for an adult but as i said very serious to the fetus. It is highly unlikely that you will have caught anything and if youve eaten it, i really would not worry. I ate it when i was pregnant with my twins..all the way through as there were no warnings about it then and my boys were born perfect. For me though, i know now of the risks and just cannot bring myself to eat it. You will be fine.


----------



## LHill2010

Oh, but I have really tried to stay away from deli meats from restaurants. My husband got food poisoning from Quiznos ( a sub shop ) yesterday! I decided to go with a soup and salad, and thank god I did!!!


----------

